# Knicks will send Darko to Wolves



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As the wild NBA-trade-deadline eve rages on with the Knicks the clear frontrunner for Tracy McGrady, the Knicks made a minor deal in dispatching Darko Milicic to the Wolves for Brian Cardinal, a solid outside-shooting forward who has always hurt the Knicks.

However, the Knicks plan to wave Cardinal in order to open up a roster spot for the impending Nate Robinson trade in which they are expected to receive Eddie House and JR Gibbons.

Milicic did not show up for tonight's game against the Bulls because of the deal, a source said. Milicic hasn't played since early December nor has he been in uniform.

Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knic...o_wolves_578sbYC1VpjfQFUPOKYR0M#ixzz0fwsd02SL


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blockbuster.


----------

